# Accommodations in Mechanicsburg?



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Thinking ahead to next summer.

I had another archer tell me that they rented a cabin about 15 minutes from the shoot "very reasonably." This place had electricity, A/C, and a pool.

They won't tell me where it was ???

Internet searching did find a KOA about 1/2 hour away with $85 per night cabins.

Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

https://buttonwoodcamp.com/campsites_cabins.htm


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

OBE said:


> https://buttonwoodcamp.com/campsites_cabins.htm


Thanks. That looks like a nice spot but it's over 50 miles away.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

The place I stayed at was the Western Village RV park in Carlisle. As I recall, they had cabins for rent. Here is the link: http://westernvillagervpark.com/. I just checked their cabin accomodations and it does not look like they have A/C.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

We are staying at host hotel from the last nationals. Under
New management (old Holiday Inn) now called Park Inn 
Extended stay price for 7 nights or longer is $83 a night.
717-697-0321. Ken


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

I BOW 2 said:


> We are staying at host hotel from the last nationals. Under
> New management (old Holiday Inn) now called Park Inn
> Extended stay price for 7 nights or longer is $83 a night.
> 717-697-0321. Ken


Thanks, Ken. Our reservations are made.

A tip if you have some type of "Government" card, such as my retired Navy ID, you can get rooms for $85 per night with no minimum stay required.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I BOW 2 said:


> We are staying at host hotel from the last nationals. Under
> New management (old Holiday Inn) now called Park Inn
> Extended stay price for 7 nights or longer is $83 a night.
> 717-697-0321. Ken


That's where we stayed last time Nationals were in Mechanicsburg. 

Great place, good features for families:
Two pools, one indoor and one outdoor
Miniature Golf
Sand vollleyball court
Softball field
Picnic area

AND they have rental cars there, next time we'll fly to Harrisburg, get courtesy van to hotel, and rent the car THERE to simplify driving.

ALSO, Mechanicsburg has all the major restaurant chains: TGI Friday, etc. We ate someplace different every day.


----------

